# failed to scan wifi-network [dropped]

## mrknowitall

hi folks.

i have a real strange problem i wasn't able to solve by myself so far. as every year, i visit my parents and wanted to hook up my laptop with their wireless network.

i've been there one year before and it worked as it should.

i use wpa_supplicant and my parents have a wep-secured network. as far as i know. wpa_supplicant can also handle wep.

but this year, i can't even find their network using the scan option.

the system works perfectly at home... (at home i have wpa2)

any ideas?

thanks!

alex

----------

## ziggysquatch

Did your parents change the network so that they are not broadcasting?  Have you tried manually specifying the SSID and connecting that way?

----------

## poly_poly-man

could be they have an invisible ssid? then you just have to know it, and you can use iwconfig to set it up.

----------

## mrknowitall

i don't think it's hidden since my iphone and windows had no problems at all...

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *mrknowitall wrote:*   

> i don't think it's hidden since my iphone and windows had no problems at all...

 does dmesg say anything about it?

also, are there any other wireless networks nearby?

and, does it work if you specify ssid manually?

----------

## mrknowitall

dmesg is clear. the card works as expected.

there are other networks nearby and i can see them in the scan window.

i tried to do it manually, but that doesn't worked either.

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *mrknowitall wrote:*   

> dmesg is clear. the card works as expected.
> 
> there are other networks nearby and i can see them in the scan window.
> 
> i tried to do it manually, but that doesn't worked either.

 

what channel is that network on? what channel are the other nearby networks on?

could be your card is more susceptible to interference than the other ones you've used successfully (your card could be better at pulling farther signals, but worse when they interfere with closer ones).

Worst case, move the network to a different channel (channel 1 or 11, if everything else is on 6, like it probably is).

----------

## mrknowitall

since it was only a quite short trip and wasn't in the mood fiddling all day with my gentoo, i leave the issue as it is and hope it will disappear till my next visit as it appeard last time...

but one thing must be said: although i know that i get that nice system for free (well, not counting the hours i spent on it   :Wink:  ), but wireless networking is still a big pain in the ass on linux or maybe i'm just damn stupid. i always experience some trouble. and i ask myself, this is such a nice os, why the heck has it to be such a major aspect like connectivity, which causes the trouble.

having that said, i'd like to thank all who wanted to assist me. wish me luck next time.

cheers!

alex

----------

